
Make America Singapore Healthcare - elmar
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/18/opinion/sunday/make-america-singapore.html
======
elmar
Singaporeans pay for much of their own care out of their own pockets, and
their major insurance program is designed to cover long-term illnesses and
prolonged hospitalizations, not routine care. The combination has produced
genuinely extraordinary results: The island state has excellent health
outcomes while spending, as of 2014, just 5 percent of G.D.P. on health care.
(By comparison, a typical Western European country that year spent around 10
percent; the United States spent 17 percent.)

------
npratini
This article basically says 'great idea but not going to happen here' (see:
"They have their principles, and making America Singapore is simply a non-
starter.") Seems as if the U.S. has these huge ongoing problems with
healthcare but nobody can fix them... including tons of players/$ in health
tech. Is the only thing that can effect actual change a huge policy overhaul?

